# Koala



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thats awesome, we don't get the wild ones over in WA, well not that I know anyway lol.
I love seeing our natives out and about though 
Seen some kangroos chilling on some ones front verge once lol


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow you just taught me something - I didn't realise you didn't get them in WA, they must be more in the temperate areas on the east and south coasts. 

We get stacks of roo's here too, they all hang out with the horses in their paddock. We've got a little family that have lived here since we've been on this property, so nearly 20 years now! Each breeding season you get the joeys bouncing around, freaking the horses out 
They're quite a ****** on the roads here through winter, seem to enjoy sunbaking on the bitumen, unfortunately when cars are going 80-100kms past them its not such a good idea!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha thats awesome

I hate when you see them on the side of the road, saddens me 
Blue tounges love it, and especially when it's this time of year when it's just getting warm there always out on the road.

Question, Do you get wild platypus or echindas over there? We don't get them either.
The only natives we have wild are kangroos, emus, possums and the kookaburra the main ones any way


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Apparently we do get Platypus in the really quite creek and lakes, but I haven't seen one. They're super shy, I think it's pretty rare to see one in the wild. 
We do get echinda's here though, they hang out in my backyard! I'm sure I've got some photos somewhere, will put a couple of later 
We don't have so many emu's in the hills, but further north there's heaps of them.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thats awesome 
you have to share photos of the echidnas, they have always been my favourite but have only ever seen them in the zoo


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Not a very good photo, but the first one I found


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Awww, how darn cute! Those toe nails/claws look like they could be pretty vicious though.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

That is not a hedgehog? Is it a different word, or a different critter?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Very neat photos, love the one of the echidnas, would love to see a platypus.....very neat!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

He's a cutie! 

We get a couple of koalas here but I haven't seen one in years which is a shame. A few blue tongues, kangaroos where I used to ride and heaps of kookaburras and possums.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thursdaynext, nope it's an echidna, we don't have hedgehogs here  echindnas and platypus are weird animals, they're the only 2 species in the world that are monotremes. They are mammals, but lay eggs and then suckle their young. A little odd, but very interesting little critters!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Cute 
Moo saw a kangaroo yesterday in her paddock and chased it out!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

That is so dang cute! Those are some funny looking back feet  but how cute!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I didn't realize Koalas were so big!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

That was only a little one Tiny!!! 
Casey02, yep they've got opposable thumbs, hence why they can climb so well and grab branches of leaves


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

Aw, I love koalas and echidnas are my favourite. We do get echidnas in Western Aus including down here in cold Albany lol just very secretive. We've got all sorts here - echidnas, possums, roos, lizards, snakes, wallabies, bandicoots and more


----------



## LittleZeasel (Oct 22, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhh! Moar photos of unique Australian critters please!  Thank you so much for posting all those! 
I have never been Down-Under but it is on my list to visit! 

I hope they could save that Koala, too...


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

CCBella said:


> Aw, I love koalas and echidnas are my favourite. We do get echidnas in Western Aus including down here in cold Albany lol just very secretive. We've got all sorts here - echidnas, possums, roos, lizards, snakes, wallabies, bandicoots and more


 
Really??!!

Thats awesome lol you learn something new every day xD


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

LittleZeasel said:


> Ohhhhhhhh! Moar photos of unique Australian critters please!  Thank you so much for posting all those!
> I have never been Down-Under but it is on my list to visit!
> 
> I hope they could save that Koala, too...


When I get a bit more time I'll try and dig up some more photos, we have some very beautiful wildlife in this country, and all very different. Kangaroo's would be quite strange to people that aren't used to them, and wombats


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Kayty, if you're ok with it, I have a few photos of some of our natives I could post?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Go for it How Clever


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Another Koala photo!










Numbat, endangered species, only found in a small portion of Western Australia now










Dingos










Emu










Quokka, "vulnerable" species, Main population is on Rottnest island, some in the South West.










Tasmanian Devil, endangered species, only found in Tasmania










Wallaby










Saltwater Crocodile










Freshwater Crocodile










And of course Kangaroos!

Red Kangaroo










Western Grey Kangaroo


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

My goodness! Stop! All you're doing is reinforcing my extreme desire to move to Australia!!! I suppose if you grow up with them they don't seem so strange, but you guys certainly have some unique critters down under.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

aghhh <3 the koala is _adorable!_ Hope you guys found him fast enough! I'm with Tiny though. I didn't realize how big they were. And you say he's just a little guy! wow.

All we get are cyotes, armadillos, the occasional 3-4 ft long alligator,_ lots_ of snakes, racoons, opossums, and bobcats ._. half of which tend to be rather viscious and scary when you run into them at night, and most of which carry a lot of diseases! ick. Trade me a 3 ft long hissing possum for a koala, yeah?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Great shots HC! 
I've got some lovely ones of Tassie devils from last time I was down there, I'll have to dig them out. They're fascinating animals 

Endiku, we certainly have a lot of snakes and spiders here, I think we've got the highest number of venomous snakes and spiders in the world! The saltie crocs can get enormous, over 6 feet long for the bigger guys and yes, they kill people. 
We also get great white sharks up to 6 foot long here down my neck of the woods, there have been quite a lot of attacks and killings in recent years by those guys. I am desperate to go swimming with them, there are a few companies that run charters out to where the great whites hang around, and you can dive with them in a shark cage


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Kayty, I will cop to the fact that they were all taken at Perth Zoo! So can't claim that I have seen them all in the wild! Lots of them, but not all!

The Saltwater Croc in the photo is 4.7 metres long and estimated to be between 50 & 70 years old!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Salties look so cute and harmless sitting there in the sun! But very glad we don't get them down here, seeing how they can rip large animals to shreds in a matter of seconds is not a comforting thought :/


----------



## LittleZeasel (Oct 22, 2011)

If I ever manage to book a flight to Australia and do a round trip over the Continent, I'm soooo going to hire you HC, and Kayty to show me around  What amazing photos !!!!


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

xeventer17 said:


> My goodness! Stop! All you're doing is reinforcing my extreme desire to move to Australia!!! I suppose if you grow up with them they don't seem so strange, but you guys certainly have some unique critters down under.


Haha, this is what I always think about Chinchillas and hamsters!
We have guinea-pigs here in Oz, but not either of those, and they're both illegal to import so most people have never seen one!
I'd love to meet a little hammy 

And yea it seems that the larger Koala population is sitting around Vic - I think maybe because of the rain fall here. But we don't have any wild Emus from what I know. The only time I see an Emu is in a wildlife park! 

Anyone got a snap shot of some wild Brumbys? I got some photos last time we went out looking for them but don't have them on this PC


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I've always wanted to see a hedgehog, one of my best friends moved here from England a few years ago and everytime she visits the UK, she brings me back a toy hedgehog


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Awww. Yeah, I'm not sure what I'd do without chinchillas and hedgehogs, they really are the cutest... Maybe I'll stay here ;]


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

A couple more photos - what I woke up to on my birthday last week!

Rainbow lorikeets









And another koala, literally right in my front yard


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

nice pictures 
Hi from Canada


----------



## allisonjoy (Oct 8, 2011)

this boggles my mind to think that you guys see these animals in your backyards!! living here in America we NEVER see those! wish i had kangaroos, echidnas, and koalas outside my window! those are just the cutest little things!


----------

